# رسالة خاصة وهامة جداً للمبتدئين في الإيمان والطريق الروحي



## aymonded (13 يناير 2013)

قبل أن ابدأ في الكلام والحديث، أسألكم أولاً: هل ينفع أن شخص ما يُمارس مهنة الطب مثلاً وهو لازال يدرس أولى طب !!! أو هل من النافع أن شخص ما يبدأ في وضع أساس منزل ويرسم البيت ويبدأ في البناء وهو لم يتعلم بعد فن البناء !!! وهل ينفع أن شخص ما يصف طريق لم يمضي سوى بضعة أقدام فيه !!!
في الحقيقة أن مشكلة غالبية المبتدئين ومعظمهم، عادةً في التسرع بحماسة زائدة لحمل نير الخدمة والدفاع عن الحق والضدية الطائفية بدون عمق ومعرفة الحق بالتعليم الصحيح بإلهام الروح وطلب روح الإفراز، ظناً منه أنه أصبح فاهماً لكل شيء وعالماً ومدركاً بكل الأمور الكتابية والروحية، ويظن أنه اصبح مؤهلاً أن يتكلم ويخدم ويعلن الحق الإلهي قائداً للعميان ونور للذين في الظلمة، لأن الفرح الأول بانفتاح بصيرة الذهن بعدما كان في انغلاق تام عن الفهم الصحيح لعمل الله ومعرفة النور يجعله يندفع متسرعاً ليرد بحماسه على الآخرين والمشككين ليُدافع عن الحق الذي رآه، معتقداً أنه يرد الذين في الظلمة لنور الحق، مع أنه لسه داخل من الباب ولم يتعلم شيءٌ بعد، لا حسب الفكر الذي يبرع فيه الكثيرين، بل حسب عمل النعمة والخضوع للصوت الإلهي، فيجلس ويتربى عند قدمي الإنجيل ويتمرس في حياة التقوى ويمتلئ بالمحبة ويدخل في سرّ معرفة الله بحياة مقدسة مستقيمة، ليعرف ما هو اتجاهه وماذا يُريد الله منه على وجه الدقة والتدقيق، وينال موهبة الروح *حسب نعمة الله الذي تُعطى له* بإفراز ووعي وليس حسب اختياره هو ورغبته في أن يحدث الآخرين ويعلمهم، لأن التعليم موهبة تُعطى بالروح القدس ولا تعتمد على المعارف ولا كثرة قراءة الكتب والمعرفة الروحية فقط، لأن المعرفة الروحية بدون أن تتحول لحياة مقدسة شريفة ظاهرة في التقوى، هي مشكلة النفس وسبب تعثرها في الطريق...
 
 يا إخوتي، حينما كنا أطفال نحب أن نأكل الحلويات وقبلة الأب والأم واللعب مع الإخوة، ثم بعد النضوج قليلاً دخلنا المدرسة ولم ندخل الجامعة أو أصبحنا معلمين، *فلكل شيء تحت السماء له وقت*، وليس كل من دخل المدرسة أصبح عالماً وهو يتعلم الهجاء، وليس كل من أصبح في ثانوي ودرس لغات، أصبح متخصص في علوم اللغة، أو من كان طالباً صار دكتور في الجامعة يُعلم ويُدرس الآخرين، ولا ينفع طبيب أن يعمل في مجال الهندسة، ولا المهندس يصبح طبيباً، هكذا بالمثل هناك فرق عظيم بين الذي يُعلم التعليم الصحيح بحسب الإنجيل للبنيان، وبين  الذي يُعلِّم المبتدئين، غير الواعظ، غير الكارز، وغير الذي عنده روح النبوة، غير المدافع، وغير الدارس والمترجم.. الخ.. 
 *فلماذا *يتسرع أحدكم في حمل نير الخدمة قبل أن يتعلم من الله ويفهم أصول الحياة الروحية ويدخل في قوة عمل الله وينمو حسب النعمة المُعطاة له من الله الحي !!! *ولماذا* يأخذ أحد خدمة قبل أن يعطيه الله إياها !!! وكيف يعين الآخرين على الفهم بدون أن ينال موهبة الإفراز والتمييز من الله !!! 


لا تتسرعوا يا إخوتي وتأخذون خطوات تعثركم في النهاية وتجعلكم تنسوا أنكم لازلتم تحت التعليم، فلازلتم تحتاجون لقيادة الروح لكي يتم نضوج في النفس، تحت تعليم واضح لبنيان النفس، لأن من يبدأ الطريق لابد من أن يسير فيه، ليستطيع أن يصفه للآخرين، لأن بداية الطريق تختلف عن منتصفه وتختلف عن نهايته !!! والمستعجل برجليه دائماً وحتماً ولابد من أن يُخطأ...

 في الحقيقة أن سرّ تعثر الكثيرين في الطريق هو حمل نير الخدمة وثقل الآخرين وشرح الكتاب المقدس والتمييز ما بين الغث والثمين قبل أن يتعلم هو أصول الحياة في المسيح يسوع، وقبل أن تتربى نفسه في التقوى ويتأصل في المسيح مع القديسين في النور !!! وهو مثل الذي لبس ثوب أكبر وأوسع منه، فعوض أن يسير به تعثر من طوله وسقط على وجهه ..

 *كما أن لي عتاب على الطلبة*، لأن كل شيء له وقت، ولا يُرضي الله قط أن واحد يترك الواجب الموضوع عليه بحجة الخدمة، هذه هي خدعة النفس التي تُريد أن تهرب من واجبها، لأنه ينبغي أن تمجد الله في عملك مهما ما كان شكله أرضي وفاني في نظره، لأنه سيتمجد من خلاله، فكن أميناً في كل شيء، لأن *أمانتك تدل على إيمانك*، فيهبك الله أكثر وأعظم من غيرك، أما *أن أهملت الواجب الموضوع عليك سيتركك الله للتأديب ويرفع نعمته،* وستشعر وكأن الله تخلى عنك، مع أنه معك ويربيك لكي تنتبه لحياتك لأنك *كطالب ليس مطلوب منك سوى أن تُذاكر وتجتهد وتبذل كل طاقتك في مذاكرتك* مع الحفاظ على صلاتك وقراءة الكلمة، وليس لك أي خدمة أخرى سوى المذاكرة لتمجد الله بها ... و*لو تخليت عن واجبك لن تنتفع شيئاً بل ستضعف روحياً وربما تبتعد تماماً عن الله في النهاية* وتظن أنك تقي وأنت أبعد ما يكون عن التقوى، لأن قلبك يخدعك وفكرك مشوش [ القلب أخدع من كل شيء وهو نجيس من يعرفه ] (إرميا 17: 9).. 


 أرجو أن لا يخدعكم أحد (أو حتى نفوسكم) بحجة الخدمة، وأن تنتبهوا لحياتكم وتفتحوا آذانكم كالمتعلمين في تواضع قلب لتسمعوا صوت الله وتتربى نفوسكم في التقوى وتسيرون في منهج القداسة الصحيح، ولا تظنوا أنكم تعلمون كل شيء حتى تتعدوا عن دون قصد على المعلمين الذين لهم موهبة الروح، فاطلبوا روح إفراز وتمييز من الله لأن بسبب عدم الإفراز والتمييز تعثر الكثيرين وتعوقت حياتهم ولم ينموا بشكل صحيح فلم يثمروا ثمار الروح وصاروا معثرة للآخرين وتعب للكنيسة كلها.. كونوا معافين


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2013)

طبعاً قد سبقت من فترة ووضعت موضوع مهم جداً للطلبة هنا في المنتدى ولم يدخل للموضوع أحد منهم، ولكني أحب أن أضيفها هنا للإفادة لأنها مهمة جداً لكل مبتدأ وايضاً من له باع طويل ولازال طالباً، وهذه هي الرسالة ...
____________________________________

الشيطان نفسه يغير شكله إلى شبه ملاك نور (2كورنثوس  11:  14)​ فليس عظيما أن كان خدامه أيضاً يغيرون شكلهم كخدام للبر ​ الذين نهايتهم تكون حسب أعمالهم (2كورنثوس  11:  15)​ 


أحباء  الله  المدعوين لحياة القداسة بوعي وإفراز الإيمان العامل بالمحبة، سلام  ومحبة  من رب المجد الذي خلصنا وأعتقنا من ناموس الخطية والموت ونقلنا من  الظلمة  للنور ومن الهوان للمجد ومن الموت للحياة ...

أولاد الله الذين  يؤمنون باسمه لا  يصدقوا كل روح أو يسيروا وراء أي كلام يقال أو فكر يأتي  عليهم، بدون إفراز وتمييز، فالإيمان  السليم – يا إخوتي - ليس أعمى بل يعطي  البصيرة بنور الله الذين يشرق على  القلب ليستطيع أن يُميز الإنسان بين ما  هو من الله ومما هو من عدو الخير،  لأن عدو الخير كأسد زائر يجول يلتمس من  يبتلعه، لكي يفقده حياة الاستقامة  وبذل الذات وحمل الصليب، لأن من يتخلى  عن صليبه ويلقيه عنه ويفرح بأشياء  على مستوى الجسد وراحته يفقد الحياة في  المسيح ويخرج عن الطريق المستقيم  ...

يا أحبائي توجد طريق  تظهر للإنسان  مستقيمة وعاقبتها طرق الموت (أمثال  14:  12)، فننتبه لما  نسمع وما تخط  أيادينا، فقد سمعت بعض       من المعجزات الغريبة عن روح  المسيح والإنجيل  ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر طبعاً :


[ أنا    طلب في كلية  آداب ولم أُذاكر طول السنة، لأني كنت منشغل في الكورال   الكنسي وضغط الخدمة  عندي كبير، لأني أحب الله أكثر من كل شيء آخر، فهو   الأهم عندي، ولم أهتم  كثيراً بالمذاكرة وكنت دائماً أتشفع بالقديسين ولكل    قديس وضعت بين يديه مادة وثقتي في الله اني سوف انجح، وقد نجحت في   النهاية  بفضل شفاعة القديسين، واشكر ربنا انه ساعدني كتير في النجاح لأني  كنت باقضي وقتاً كبيراً في الخدمة وربنا وقف جنبي في  الامتحانات ]

يا للمصيبة والكارثة  العُظمى، وعدم الوعي بالتزام  الإنسان أمام الله الحي، لأن *المذاكرة  مسئولية موضوعه على الإنسان مثل الخدمة بالظبط*، وعليه أن يتعب  ويبذل الجهد  ليمجد الله فيها بكل طاقته، ويجعل لكل شيء وقت، لأن الله هو الذي وضع  الأوقات والمواعيد، وأعطى للإنسان أن ينمو من الطفولة إلى الكهولة،  فالمذاكرة كالخدمة  تماماً ولا فرق، لأن عدو الخير يخدع الإنسان بحجة  الخدمة فيقصر في  الواجبات الموضوعة عليه ويلقي تهمة على الله: [ أنه  للمقصر والبليد والذي ليس عنده اي استعداد لتحمل المسئولية يُعطيه النجاح  ]،  وحجتنا كلها الخدمة والكنيسة للهروب من المسئولية الموضوعه علينا،  والكنيسة نفسها على خطأ فادح حينما تضع ثقل الخدمة على الطلبة وقت  مذاكرتهم، وهذه طامه كبرى تحتاج لتعديل جذري وسريع للغاية، لأن هذا خطير  جداً ويعصف بالإنسان بعيداً عن الله والشهادة الحسنة لأسمه العظيم...

 فهل هذا هو المسيح  الذي يطلب أمانة  الإنسان وصدقة في عمله بكل إخلاص المحبين لله، بصراحة  المعجزة هنا معجزة  استهتار بحجة مقنعة من الشيطان ليفقد الإنسان أمانته  وصدقه، وهنا تحويل  مُقَنَّعْ ( لابس قناع ) بالتقوى، ليهرب الإنسان من  المسئولية الموضوعة  عليه ويتواكل على الله، فمثل هذه المعجزات لا تصدقوها  لأنها مقبولة جداً وحلوة للإنسان  المستهتر والمستهين بواجباته، والذي لا  يريد أن يتعب ويبذل، فالراحة حلوة  للجسد وانطفاء للروح القدس، فكل واحد  عليه من تعب يديه يأكل ويشبع في سر  التقوى وبذل الذات بالتعب والمشقة ...

يا أحبائي لكل شيء تحت السماء *وقت*،  فلا يوجد شيء اسمه أي وقت وأي ساعة تصلح لكل شيء يأتي في الذهن ويخطر على  بالنا، هناك وقت محدد للخدمة، ووقت للمذاكرة، ووقت للعمل، ووقت للأكل، ووقت   للنوم، ووقت للصلاة ووقت للإنجيل، نظموا حياتكم ورتبوها بتدقيق،  واجعلوا  كل شيء للبنيان، ولا تصدقوا إنسان يسلك بلا ترتيب ويقول أنه إنسان روحي  يتبع خطوات القديسين أو له موهبة الخدمه من الله الحي، مع أن أحياناً تحدث  ظروف قهرية تُغير من الترتيب الذي نضعه، ولكن متى انتهت هذه الظروف نعود  لمنهجنا، ولا يتخذ أحد الظروف فرصة ليتحجج بعدم انضباط وقته مثل البليد المتكاسل والمتواكل على الله بيد مرتخيه، لأن الظروف لا  تستمر أبد الدهر، هذه حجة باطلة لمن يريد أن يهرب من المسئولية ...+ وليكن كل شيء بلياقة وبحسب ترتيب (1كورنثوس  14:  40)
+ ونطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة انذروا الذين بلاترتيب شجعوا صغار النفوس اسندوا الضعفاء تأنوا على الجميع (1تسالونيكي  5:  14)
+ ثم نوصيكم أيها الإخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن تتجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلاترتيب وليس حسب التعليم الذي أخذه منا (2تسالونيكي  3:  6)
+ إذ أنتم تعرفون كيف يجب أن يتمثل بنا لأننا لم نسلك بلا ترتيب بينكم (2تسالونيكي  3:  7)
+ لأننا نسمع إن قوما يسلكون بينكم بلاترتيب لا يشتغلون شيئا بل هم فضوليون (2تسالونيكي  3:  11)​هذا هو الإنجيل وهذه هي علامة المؤمنين الحقيقيين،  *وأي شيء بلا ترتيب أعلموا أنه من عدو كل خير الذي يغير شكله في صورة ملاك  نور، أو صورة معجزات تجعل الناس يزوغ قلبها عن طريق الحق وتسلك باستهتار  ولا مبالاة.*

+  طبعاً الله ممكن يتدخل  في أنه يزيل القلق من عند طالب مجتهد وقام بواجبه  الموضوع عليه وذاكر،  ولكن عنده حالة من القلق أو الضيق النفسي، أو يتدخل  في حالة إنسان مجتهد  ولكن حدثت له ظروف تجعله مقصر رغماً عن إرادته وليس  تكاسل منه أو تضييع وقت  ووضع حجج مقنعه لنفسه أن هذا هو الصحيح بحجة خدمة  الله، أو توريط نفسه في  خدمة أو انشغالات يمكن أن يتحكم في وقتها، أو  يتدخل في حالة إنسان مجتهد  وحدث أنه مرض يمنعه من مواصلة الاجتهاد، هذه هي  ظروف تدخل الله، وهي ليست  تواكل، بل ظروف تخرج عن إرادة الإنسان ...

+ وأعلموا أن الخدمة الموضوعة على الطالب هي المذاكرة فقط بكل   اجتهاد وصبر عظيم مهما ما كانت الصعوبة أو المشقة، وليس عليه أي خدمة  أخرى إلا في حدود ضيقة جداً جداً جداً وما يسمح بها وقته  المرتب والنظم، فيكفي أن  تكون الخدمة يوم واحد في الأسبوع أثناء الدراسة  فقط لا غير هذا أن سمح  وقته (مع أني لا أُفضل هذا)، ولتكن عنده الصلاة هي الأساس، وحضور القداس كل اسبوع أو 15 يوم حسب  ترتيب كل واحد لحياته  الروحية، مع المواظبة اليومية على الصلاة والإنجيل كمنهج حياته،  وأي شيء  آخر خارج عن هذا المنهج هو تزييف وخداع لينجرف الإنسان وراء  زيغان قلبه عن  المسئولية الموضوعه عليه وفي النهاية وبسببه يُجدف على  الاسم الحسن ... 


إلهنا  القدوس يحفظ قلوبكم في نشاط الروح  وبذل الذات وحياة القداسة في سر التقوى  ومحبة الله بحفظ الوصية والتسليم  الرسولي والآبائي الذي للقديسين الذين  وضعوا طاعة وصية الله هي الأولى في حياتهم، ويعطيكم النجاح في كل حياتكم  ليتمجد اسمه  كل حين ... كونوا معافين في سرّ التقوى ومحبة الله آمين


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يناير 2013)

لا ادرى يا اخ ايمن اذا كان ده مجرد تشابه ولا صدفة ولا ايه ؟
فى كل مرة اقرا فيها لحضرتك اى تعليق او موضوع احس انك بالظبط بتتكلم زى معلمىً اللى علمونى كلمة الرب وعلمونى الكتاب من وانا صغيرة 
اسلوبك فى الكتابة خلانى احس انى ممكن الاقى زيهم تانى فى الحياة رغم انى كنت فاكرة انهم مش موجود زيهم تانى 

كلامك عن التسرع فى الخدمة مظبوط يا اخ ايمن وده اللى كانو بيعلمهولنا واحنا صغيرين اننا مش نتسرع فى الدخول فى الخدمة قبل ما نكبر روحيا 
الكتاب المقدس قال حاجة مشابهه فى رسالة بولس الرسول لتيموثاوس قاله عن الاسقف انه ميكونش حديث الايمان لئلا يتصلف 

المشكلة ممكن بتبقا ( وحضرتك ممكن تكون ملاحظ ده ) فى طريقة التعليم الناقص اللى بيصور للناس انه مجرد ما يبدأ طريق الايمان مع الرب يسوع هيبقا انسان خارق للطبيعة فى يوم وليلة 
وبينسوا يعلمو الناس تعليم كامل ان الحياة الروحية مدرسة وانت بتبتدى طفل فيها وفيه جهاد وصلاة وكفاح لغاية ماتصبح رجل


----------



## AdmanTios (13 يناير 2013)

*موضوع بمنتهي الأهمية أستاذي الحبيب
سنظل مدي الدهور ننهل و نتعلم و نتأمل بجميع
وصايا و تعاليم شخص رب المجد التي تسلمها
الآباء الأولين و حتي أبد الدهر ......... آمين

لذا " إن فكرت الإخوة بهذا، تكون خادما صالحا ليسوع المسيح،
متربيا بكلام الإيمان والتعليم الحسن الذي تتبعته.
تيموثاوس الاولى ٤ : ٦
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2013)

*موضوعك رائع يا أيمن*
*أضف اليها أنا أضافة بسيطة لو سمحت لى*
*هناك من يحاول أن يكون ( غير نفسه )*
*وهذه مشكلة من أكبر المشاكل التى يتعرض لها العابرون *
*خاصة صغار السن أو من هم طلبة كما قلت أنت *
*بمحاولته أن يكون ( مسيحى ) بالعافية *
*ويحاول الأندماج فى أسرع وقت ممكن ويحاول أقناع الآخرين بأنه أصبح مسيحى حتى النخاع*
*ولما ينقصه " الذكاء الأجتماعى " لقلة خبرته الحياتية والمعلوماتية *
*فيستشعر بأنه غريب - خاصة فى ظل الحياة السرية التى ( يتعايشها ) بالعافية *
*ويتدرج معه هذا الشعور حتى يصل اليه الأحساس بأنه منبوذ*
*وأنه ترك طريقاً يعرفه الى طريق لا يعرف له أول من آخر*
*فتحدث الأنتكاسة الخطيرة وقد ينقلب الى الألحاد *
*بالراحة على نفسكم شوية *​


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2013)

وهبنا الله قوة التعليم في نور النعمة وفرح الرجاء الحي
مذكرين بعضنا بعضاً بالتعليم الحي الذي من الله 
لنسلك بلياقة مع ضبط النفس حسب النعمة المعطاه لكل واحد
كونوا معاً معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين فآمين
​


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *موضوعك رائع يا أيمن*
> *أضف اليها أنا أضافة بسيطة لو سمحت لى*
> *هناك من يحاول أن يكون ( غير نفسه )*
> *وهذه مشكلة من أكبر المشاكل التى يتعرض لها العابرون *
> ...



أجدت في الإضافة والتعليق الرائع
يا أجمل أخ رائع يُجيد التعبير والتدقيق في الألفاظ
أقبل مني كل تقدير، كن معافي
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2013)

موضوع رااائع راائع و مفيد جدا جدا جدا--
 اشكرك بجد
 الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة، ويهبنا كلنا نعمة انفتاح القلب والبصيره 
لنتعلم التعليم الصحيح ونحيا كما يحق للإنجيل
النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 يناير 2013)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويستخدمك اكثر لمجد اسمه القدوس...آمين​*


----------



## aymonded (14 يناير 2013)

ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بملء سلامه آمين
​


----------



## خادم الرب احمد (14 يناير 2013)

ما افعله انا الان كمؤمن جديد هو محاوله تحطيم بعض العادات و المعتقدات الغير صحيحه و الفاسده و كشف الهرطقات ولاكنى اتجنب الحوار فى المسيحيه لان معلوماتى شبه معدومه و اتمنى ان ازيدها ولاكنها حتى الان ثابته شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## aymonded (14 يناير 2013)

مسلم سبقا قال:


> ما افعله انا الان كمؤمن جديد هو محاوله تحطيم بعض العادات و المعتقدات الغير صحيحه و الفاسده و كشف الهرطقات ولاكنى اتجنب الحوار فى المسيحيه لان معلوماتى شبه معدومه و اتمنى ان ازيدها ولاكنها حتى الان ثابته شكرا على الموضوع



أعانك الله بقوة نعمته لتدخل في سرّ الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع بوعي تام وإدراك ونمو متزايد، كن معافي دائماً باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## خادم الرب احمد (15 يناير 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أعانك الله بقوة نعمته لتدخل في سرّ الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع بوعي تام وإدراك ونمو متزايد، كن معافي دائماً باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
> ​



اتمنى من الله ان يرشدنى لكنيسته وان اجد من يعيننى على تعزيز معلوماتى و معرفتى


----------



## aymonded (15 يناير 2013)

دبرّ الله كل أمورك، فقط واظب على الصلاة واللقاء المُحبب معه بلا توقف مع قراءة الكلمة وأن تطلب أن يعطيك انفتاح في الذهن على شخصه، وعلى قدر أمانتك في الصلاة ستأخذ منه كل شيء وسيرشدك لأنه حي يعطي نعمة لكل من يطلبه بكل قلبه، كن معافي في سرّ النعمة والمحبة الإلهية آمين
​


----------



## e-Sword (20 يناير 2013)

*فعلا هام جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شكرا لحضرتك على ذلك التنبيهة فقد صحيتنى من غفلتى شكرا لك *​


----------



## aymonded (21 يناير 2013)

e-Sword قال:


> *فعلا هام جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شكرا لحضرتك على ذلك التنبيهة فقد صحيتنى من غفلتى شكرا لك *​



حينما نستسلم لصوت الله بروحه في قلبنا وننتبه للتعليم الصحيح في سرّ المحبة والإيمان الحي، يقودنا الروح إلى ينبوع الحياة فيسطع منا نور الله الخاص لنُضيء بنوره الحي ونعاين مجده، فنصير قديسين وبلا لوم أمامه في المحبة، بحياة مقدسة تمجده، فنرفع الشكر له دائماً لأنه دائماً ما يُصحح خطواتنا، لأنه يحبنا ويريد أن نكون كاملين ونحيا في يقظة وننتبه إليه دائماً؛ فكن معافي في روح الحياة الذي يحررنا ويهبنا حياة مستقيمة مقدسة؛ النعمة تكون معك كل حين وتوجهك نحو خلاص نفسك حسب مقاصد الله آمين
​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 نوفمبر 2013)

لرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (22 نوفمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي العزيز وصلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## philanthropist (30 أكتوبر 2014)

عندك حق يا استاذ اايمن انا عن نفسي مش قادرة التحق بالخدمة لاني لازم الاول ادخل فصول اعداد خدام و بعد كدة ابقي خادمة و مناهج اعداد خدام محتاجة جهد و تفرغ و انا بدرس 11مادة ف الكلية عشان كدة الدراسة واخدة معظم. الوقت و الوقت الاخربقسمه. ما بين اسرتي و دراسة الانجيل. ده ان انا مش عارفة اذا كنت مسيحية حقيقية ولا لا و نفسي اكون م
سيحية حقيقية بس مش عارفة. ازاي


----------



## aymonded (30 أكتوبر 2014)

philanthropist قال:


> عندك حق يا استاذ اايمن انا عن نفسي مش قادرة التحق بالخدمة لاني لازم الاول ادخل فصول اعداد خدام و بعد كدة ابقي خادمة و مناهج اعداد خدام محتاجة جهد و تفرغ و انا بدرس 11مادة ف الكلية عشان كدة الدراسة واخدة معظم. الوقت و الوقت الاخربقسمه. ما بين اسرتي و دراسة الانجيل. ده ان انا مش عارفة اذا كنت مسيحية حقيقية ولا لا و نفسي اكون م
> سيحية حقيقية بس مش عارفة. ازاي



المسيحية الحقيقية سهلة للغاية، فقط تحتاج إيمان وثقة في الله، يعني أؤمن بالمسيح الرب مخلصي وفاديا الأمين وعلى أساس هذا الإيمان أتوب وامسك فيه واطلبه كل حين فقط، وأنتظر إلى أن يُعطيني الموهبة بروحه القدوس لكي أخدم اسمه القدوس وفق ما يُريد هوَّ لا كما أُريد أنا، واطلب روح التمييز والإفراز لكي أميز كل شيء وأعيش وفق إرادته هو لا الناس...


----------

